# A question about sperm



## mstlb (Oct 24, 2002)

Could you please tell me if there are any benefits to dangling men's testicles in cold water prior to collecting a sperm sample?

My friend tells me there is but I'm afraid the poor things will come out with hypothermia!!

Thanks
Tracey


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear mstlb,

No scientific or medcial benefits but if he enjoys it what the heck!?

Seriously though, sperm production takes several weeks and cooling prior to ejaculation will have no effect either way.

Hope this helps!

Peter



mstlb said:


> Could you please tell me if there are any benefits to dangling men's testicles in cold water prior to collecting a sperm sample?
> 
> My friend tells me there is but I'm afraid the poor things will come out with hypothermia!!
> 
> ...


----------

